# I hope you did not think...



## Cynthia F

Cześć/ Hello

Could anyone please help with a short SMS message from female to male.

_I hope you did not think my text this morning was rude (abrupt). I didn't have the computer on, so hope I understood your message correctly.
I got home at 5.55am - and I didn't get lost! I can't believe work asked me to go in at 11.30 - they phoned me! I hope you made it home safely too. Thank you for letting me know that your plane landed safely. I will text you if I see any good jobs for you. Stay in touch, take care, and see you in 2 weeks. _

Dziękuję/Thank you


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi. Here it is:

Mam nadzieję, że mój poranny sms nie wydał ci się nachalny. Nie miałam włączonego komputera, więc mam nadzieję, że zrozumiałam twoją wiadomość prawidłowo. Wróciłam do domu o 5.55 rano - i nie zgubiłam się! Nie mogę uwierzyć, że poprosili mnie, żeby przyjść do pracy o 11.30 - zadzwonili! Mam nadzieję, że ty też bezpiecznie dotarłeś do domu. Dzięki, że dałeś mi znać, że samolot bezpiecznie wylądował. Jeśli będzie jakaś ciekawa praca dla ciebie, to wyślę ci wiadomość. Bądź w kontakcie, trzymaj się i do zobaczenia za 2 tygodnie.


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję BezierCurve  - that's really helpful.


----------



## Thomas1

Here is how I'd word it (using Bezier's translation):





BezierCurve said:


> Hi. Here it is:
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że mój poranny sms nie był nachalny i  że dobrze zrozumiałam twoją wiadomość, mimo że nie korzystałam z komputera. Wróciłam do domu o 5.55 rano - i nie zgubiłam się! Nie mogę uwierzyć, że dzwonili z pracy i (po)prosili mnie, żeby przyjść na 11.30! Mam nadzieję, że ty też bezpiecznie dotarłeś do domu. Dzięki, że dałeś mi znać, że samolot bezpiecznie wylądował. Jeśli będzie jakaś ciekawa praca dla ciebie, to wyślę ci wiadomość. Będziemy w kontakcie, trzymaj się i do zobaczenia za 2 tygodnie.


I'd also use the upper case for the personal pronoun translating you, but this is quite a personal matter.


----------



## BezierCurve

OK, let's make it into a 100% masterpiece then:



> mimo*,* że nie korzystałam z komputera


----------



## Thomas1

Errr... Bezier, I think the comma should go before the expression "mimo że". (I remember the rule about inserting the comma before "że", but there are some exceptions to it, "mimo że" being one of them.)

Talking about commas, I am wondering if I should have used one after _nachalny_:
Mam nadzieję, że mój poranny sms nie był nachalny, i  że dobrze zrozumiałam twoją wiadomość, mimo że nie korzystałam z komputera.
Any comments?


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you for your replies


----------



## BezierCurve

> Errr... Bezier, I think the comma should go before the expression "mimo że". (I remember the rule about inserting the comma before "że", but there are some exceptions to it, "mimo że" being one of them.)


 
You're right, I was just trying to be sarcastic and failed. My point was: no real need for a bookish style in a simple personal note. Sorry for expanding this thread with no real call for it, Cynthia. I guess I'm just having a bad day.


----------

